# How can i find out if my dog has champion bloodlines in her? I am new to this



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What do you mean by "champion bloodlines"? That is typically a buzz word used to charge higher prices on not so well bred pups.

You need the registered name of your dog minimum, ideally you also have the registered names of the sire and dam.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

The only way to know your dog's pedigree/bloodline is with paperwork. There is no 'test' you can have done to figure out what she was bred from.

Where did you get her? If she came from a breeder, ask him or her to provide a pedigree.


----------



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes i do have her pedigree, i have been trying to google names of sires and dams. But not finding detailed info....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

Is there a certain website that i can look these up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Is she registered with AKC or UKC?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

There is The Pedigree Database - Home of the pedigree enthusiast but it is not always accurate. If you supply the dog's name, sire and dam name, we may be able to help. Or take a photo of the pedigree and post it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If she is registered with AKC, you can buy an online research pedigree (4 generation for $15, and 5 gen for $17). You just need the registered name, or the registration number, of the dog you want to look up.


----------



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

She is registered with AKC...i went to that pedigree data site and i tryed typing in a few names off my pedigree and its telling me "name not found" .....is there any names that i can look for that maybe good??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

The reasoning for this is the breeder we bought our dog from told us that she is a $3000.00 dog and we just want to see if there is any truth to that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

chrisncassie said:


> The reasoning for this is the breeder we bought our dog from told us that she is a $3000.00 dog and we just want to see if there is any truth to that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What are the names on the pedigree?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can look her up on AKC if you'd like, as well as the sire and dam. If you don't want to post the names here, you can always PM me...


----------



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

There are names on the pedigree i cant even pronounce lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You don't need to pronounce...... just type.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The sire and dam are both white, so the likelihood of this pedigree having championship bloodlines is slim, if this breeder is only breeding for whites. You can't show a white GSD in AKC conformation. However, you can show white GSDs in UKC. 

If you want to spend $17, you can get a 5 generation online research pedigree from AKC and see what shakes out. I don't show in UKC, so I have no idea how to go about finding out if a dog is registered with them, to do the research on a pedigree.


----------



## chrisncassie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for your help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

chrisncassie said:


> There are names on the pedigree i cant even pronounce lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are the sire and dam from the US/Can or Europe?


----------

